# coco husk



## Mochii (Dec 2, 2009)

So.. I bought "Coco husk" because they didn't have bed-a-beast at petsmart. I came home and opened it, and I was pouring water into it I realized the pieces are fairly big. 
Here is a picture: http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/coco_husk.php

Now.. I have a dilemma. Will it still be okay for Marley and should I mix it in with sand? Or.. should I just dump it out and get bed-a-beast? 

AH my money =[ and the mess.. haha 

Thanks! 

- mochii.


----------



## Kadaan (Dec 2, 2009)

I made the same mistake. Mixing it with sand doesn't work, as the sand will just sift to the bottom. I ended up going back and buying coco coir.

I did use the husk though. I mixed it with orchid bark and use that as substrate in my new enclosure.


----------



## Mochii (Dec 2, 2009)

so.. I should just use it and buy something else for next time? I don't have orchid bark. Is it okay to use just the coco husk? He wouldn't eat the piece would he? =[ Marley is a sulcata, just passed his 4 months.


----------



## Kadaan (Dec 2, 2009)

There's no reason why you can't use it, he shouldn't eat it. For a hatchling I just preferred something smaller and easier to walk around on.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Dec 2, 2009)

It is ok, but if it was me I would return it (even opened they should take it if you put it all back in). The large pieces are tough for the little ones to walk on, it doesn't hold moisture the same way, and why change what was working? You should be able to go several months between substrate changes if you pick up messes daily.


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 2, 2009)

The coco husk will also dye anything it comes in contact with a brick reddish hue. I don't know why it does, but I don't like it. I'd ditch it and go with coir or Cyprus.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Dec 2, 2009)

We have used it and it is just fine. Don't throw it out, use it. It will actually hold humidity rather well. Afterall, what is bed a beast? Pulverized coconut husks. I am sure it won't mix with sand very well.


----------



## Kayti (Dec 2, 2009)

I used exclusively coco _fiber _on all my tortoises until just recently, when I switched to cypress mulch, and I HIGHLY recommend the latter. Coco fiber dries out very quickly, doesn't hold moisture in the bottom layers, and molds. I can't believe I put up with it for so long, because cypress is 1000% better. 

So for the next time you buy substrate, I highly recommend cypress!


----------



## drumrunr16 (Dec 12, 2009)

Kayti said:


> I used exclusively coco _fiber _on all my tortoises until just recently, when I switched to cypress mulch, and I HIGHLY recommend the latter. Coco fiber dries out very quickly, doesn't hold moisture in the bottom layers, and molds. I can't believe I put up with it for so long, because cypress is 1000% better.
> 
> So for the next time you buy substrate, I highly recommend cypress!



where do you buy your cypress mulch???


----------



## webskipper (Dec 12, 2009)

recently saw a documentary with Allen Alda (Hawkeye) about infestaions around the world. Sure hop this stuff from Asia does not contain any beetles.

I have something like the coconut shredded wheat bricks you guys are talking about that the local Reptile store uses and recommends. I think it is eco earth.


----------

